# Is anyone in touch with BROOKLYNMIMI?



## Mirtilla (Jan 16, 2007)

Brooklynmimi and i finalized a swap on December 4, 2006. I've sent my end, but have yet to receive hers. She hasn't kept contact with me, either, so i was wondering if anyone's heard from her or done a swap with her before.

THANKS!


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

Good luck and keep us posted Mirtila!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 16, 2007)

Sure, thanks Leony!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2007)

i hope everything works out okay! i'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2007)

Best of luck with the swap sweetie! Hopefully someone is in touch with her or she sees this soon!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not in touch with her, sorry. This is what worries me about swapping. I have yet to do it. I've bought from a few people on here and it's been okay. But...I don't want to get screwed.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm sorry this is happening.

We don't know what's really going on, so hopefully she has a very valid reason. Swaplifting on MUT is not that common. People usually have great swaps and it would suck if one or two people ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 17, 2007)

I organized many other swaps in the past but this is the first time a thing like that happens to me :scared: I have to say that most of the peolpe on beauty boards are trustful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I do hope that too.

I totally agree w/you, this is the reason I sent my parcel (supposedly) more o less contemporaneous even though she hadn't tokens.

By the way, I am not accusing her, all I want is a reply to my pms.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck Mirtila keep us posted!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 31, 2007)

It's official: I've been swaplifted by this person. Be very careful, she has another nick on Mua (*TheBaroness*).


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot Delphine! I don't want she could swaplift again, so I'm trying to do my best. I'll tell in detail about my experinece w/her on Swap Tawk in a short time.


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. Sad.... We are standing by your side.


----------



## Geek (Jan 31, 2007)

man, this blows.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

this sucks because then people are scared to swap because of things like this.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks again for your support, I really appreciate it! :luv:

Just posted my experience on Swap Tawk, hope to warn as many people as possible.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear this happened to you, Mirtilla. I cannot believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry hun... thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you all again :scared:


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 2, 2007)

Biggest surprise ever :laughing: , I received my package back this morning :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: and I took some pics "to share the moment"!!!! *lol*























Of course, I'm not 100% satisfied b/c I still don't know what to think about this story :kopfkratz:

My parcel arrived to Brooklyn NY on 12/08/06 and came back to me as "unclaimed". Brooklynmimi disappeared in the middle of our swap, didn't reply to my many pms (on Mua and on MuT), during this time she continued to be logged in on Mua and, last but not least, I lost time and money.

*But*, to be very honest w/you, I don't care anymore b/c after this big surprise, I'm desiring to swap again (and this is probably *priceless*)!!! :laughing:


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 2, 2007)

wow really? thats so weird.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 3, 2007)

That IS weird! But, at least she made good on the swap. Maybe she's having personal problems or something.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so happy to see this post. I am glad that you got your items.


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy!

Happy!

Happy!

We are very glade to hear from your good news.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank goodness you got your stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2007)

So you received the original stuff from her? If so, why are you not satisfied? just wondering.


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Ooops I should clarify. I received the stuff I sent her (= an Aquolina body scented water) but, as I bought that product for her, I don't really need it. She should send me a never received Stila smudge pot and a Stila empty e/s pot.

P.S. What does "unclaimed" mean to you? Does this mean she didn't go to the post office to collect my parcel?


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohhh you received the stuff BACK that you sent her. Right?


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 3, 2007)

YUP!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah unclaimed means she never went to get it. weird.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 3, 2007)

thats weird, atleast you got your stuff back.


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Uhmmm maybe she changed her mind during the swap and didn't go to the PO, who knows? :icon_scratch:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, at least you got your items back so it wasn't a total lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definately weird she didn't go to claim it...perhaps in the end, she decided not to swap or she just moved? Sometimes it might happen.

I remember one time sending my cousin a package across the states and silly me sent it to their OLD house address instead of the new one. So my cousins went to the PO and they claimed it's been sent to their OLD house...so they drove to the old house and knocked on the door. The new house owners "claimed" they have not received the package which sucked because what I sent my cousin was something she needed for a school project. The following week, I got the package back saying "return to sender" odd indeed...lol. Yea, I'm totally off topic but glad you got your stuff back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 14, 2007)

That is strange


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 14, 2007)

Very strange, but at least you got the perfume back. Maybe you can swap it off to someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 14, 2007)

Was this sort of like a CP that you did or something? You said you bought it for her. If so, I would still be mad because you had to pay for the product AND the postage!! Grr.

Well I am super happy that you were able to get your things back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

Well atleast you have another item to swap now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 14, 2007)

That is strange, but at least you got your stuff back! I'd try to either swap it out, or return it to the store (if possible).


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 14, 2007)

Weird! I haven't swapped yet on here (I still feel so new around these woods sometimes!) but I'm glad it sort-of worked out!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it's great that you got your stuff back, and I'm really sorry about what happened. Hopefully you'll find someone a little more trustworthy to swap with.


----------

